# Going Abroad



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi as I have never been abroad in my motor home let alone driven on the opposite side this situation has put me off but as Im just about turning 60 was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to the best
way of going abroad for the first time?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

By ferry or the tunnel.
DavidL


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry for my previous reply - but you did ask.
Seriously though (well, I was before) it's a whole new and better experience on the other side of the Channel. Much less traffic (generally) and totally geared up for motorhomes with the Aires, Municipal Sites etc. Take your time and you will soon get the hang of driving on the other side. You will quickly wonder why you didn't try it sooner. 
DavidL


----------



## HONDAVFR (Jul 3, 2010)

*First time abroad.*

Hi. We are about to do the same, having spent 4 years touring the good old UK we decided to try further afield, Ferry booked { although more expensive than the tunnel} we will shadow some friends for the first trip.
Could you do the same ?


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Or, more helpfully . . .

Stick to France at first. Very tolerant of motorhomes looking a bit lost driving slowly etc etc.

Buy a good Satnav - a godsend when approaching roundabouts etc when you aren't used to being on wrong side of road.

Don't plan to go too far directly you get off ferry etc - easy stages at first

Don't worry too much, within and hour you'd have forgotten all your concerns and will love it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It is SO EASY, within a mile you will wonder what the fuss was.

Make sure you have a good tom tom or something similar, just start to follow the vehicles in front of you as they offload, not too far as they might pull into their own driveway :lol: 

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Westbay said:


> Stick to France at first. Very tolerant of motorhomes looking a bit lost driving slowly etc etc.


Most maybe - but not all of them are.

My daughter got hit on the rear corner 5 minutes after leaving Eurotunnel by a French woman who tried to overtake her on a roundabout in Calais.

She then tried to say it was my daughter's fault for going round the roundabout not straight on.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dreaded my first time abroad on the roads but after 10 mins I just relaxed and enjoyed the scenery, when I first went it was before sat navs and all I had was a map and directions and only my son had a smattering of French to help with road signs etc but most signs are pretty obvious regardless of language.
It is easier than driving in London or some other places I have encountered here in the Uk.

Jim.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Right shoulder to the pavement and away you go

Easier to drive on the wrong side of the road in France than the right side in England

Ps from NI


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We spent last year touring Scotland and the north after retiring, are going to France in five weeks for the first time. Dave is 64, so we understand your apprehension. Check out this link
http://www.france-pub.com/forum/2012/04/14/la-priorite-a-droite‎-priority-to-the-right/

for good advice about the right priority rule. This is a good website too.

I'm sure we,ll be OK, the thought is worse than the reality 

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

GEMMY - you have given totally incorrect advice:

" within a *mile* you will wonder what the fuss was. "

That should read within a KILOMETRE, which is much shorter than a mile :!: :lol:

Seriously all you need to do is have your passenger(s) chorus

ON THE RIGHT ! 

whenever you set off, approach junctions/roundabouts or traffic lights.

Also, said traffic lights are sometimes hanging up in the air across the carriageway and can be missed due to sunlight.

Get the aforementioned passenger(s) to be on the lookout for them and shout out

FEU ! - ROUGE !

Research the meanings of

Toutes Directions

Autres Directions

Tout Droit

and you will save making wrong choices that may lead you seriously astray.

As for

Route Barrée

and

Déviation

that's the only time terror strikes your heart!

If you can master the M6 around B'ham, the M25 and the roads to Dover then you will have a very pleasant surprise as soon as you get to the "other side" and drive on the "other side".


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Your natural apprehension will get you through this - it is not a major issue. If you do a few miles on the motorway to begin with you will see how less crowded the roads are and far more relaxing. As you have to pay for the motorway the locals do not tend to use them to pootle about as much as the UK. Roundabouts are a bit scarier, as already stated, you tend to go round the outside of them rather than cut them as the French naturally do and you would do in this country.
As it is 39 years since I first drove to the South of France the only times I have forgotten about which side of the road I should have been on is after stopping for lunch (non liquid as at one time wine did not count as alcohol in France ).


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Route Barre's the only one to worry about - follow the diversion signs until they disappear - satnav will be totally confused by then - as long as you're not in a hurry who cares


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Plumpuck - I can honestly say that once you have driven abroad it is the coming back that you will despair off, as we do every time we return.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

As others have said, when you stop especially for food or drink make sure you get back on the right, it's so easy after relaxing to automatically start driving on the left  don't ask how I know this  

The other gotya is turning left across a main road, it's so easy NOT to look ahead and could result in a unaspected change of underwear :roll:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Another thing I forgot is that French (German, Italy and Lux as well) truck movements are restricted at the weekend. Put cruise control on at 60mph and you will not need to touch your brakes until you reach a toll booth.

This from a HGV site:

"The weekend truck ban is longer from early July to mid August, when HGVs are banned from Saturday 7 a.m. to 7 p.m., and then from Saturday 10 p.m. to Sunday 10 p.m. In other words, during these July and August weekends, there is a 3 hour window of opportunity on Saturday from 7 p.m. to 10 p.m. for HGVs to reach their destination or get out of France to a country without weekend HGV bans (unless the Saturday in question is a public holiday - see below.)

HGV's are also banned on public holidays, normally from 10 p.m the night before, until 10 p.m on the holiday itself. The two big summer public holidays in France are 14th July and 15th August. When these public holidays fall on a Saturday or Sunday, Lorries are banned 24/24."


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One thing not mentioned is when you come to a red STOP sign you must really stop or else get a €99 fine if spotted by the police.
Roundabouts are easy, the road is shaped so you are pushed into the correct direction. Always a good idea to get the passenger to check for traffic from the left at all junctions and roundabouts.
Personally I'm much more comfortable driving in Europe. The roads are quieter, wider and straighter.
My biggest problem is remembering to drive on the left when exiting the ferry or tunnel when returning to the UK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can survive the trip to Dover including the M25 there is nothing in Europe so far that I have found as bad by a country mile. As we all tend to head for the scenic places be it France, Italy, Germany or Switzerland etc its just a doddle. 

A good sat nav is a must though as said as is a good atlas or Autoroute on the computer. Then you need to make sure you are armed with all the POI for Aires and stop overs both on the sat nav, laptop and / or Aires book and you cant go wrong. Just work out where your heading for the night before, put the Aire in the sat nav and set off. Dead easy.

For first trip, Normandy and Brittany take some beating. At times there are more motorhomes in Brittany than cars! More Aires than any other region and very laid back. 

Let us know where you fancy and we will try and help with places to go and stay.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just remembered - and I hope this doesn't create fear in your heart - DO NOT try and go through Rouen on your first trip.

Why?

Just do a search of topics using the word ROUEN and you will discover the reason(s)!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...and don't forget they alternate which side they drive on each day...










*Nah they don't, just jesting. :roll: *

Seriously though, it might be worth sticking a little bright coloured arrow in the bottom right hand side of the screen pointing to the right hand kerb just to remind you in case you get a moment of indecision.

Have a great trip, you'll love it.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Easiest way of all is to wear your watch on your right wrist for the first few days (_assuming it's normally on the left_).

It irritates like you wouldn't believe so you won't forget about it. Just stick to the "*watch*" side of the road and you will OK.

Same when you come to a roundabout. Follow your watch . . . and assume very other driver is an utterly self centred, pushy git. They signal occasionally but not very often, and there seems to be even less logic than here. Just be a bit over cautious and you will be fine.

Cafes, supermarkets and filling stations are especially dangerous!!!!   You leave with your brain out of gear after such a familiar action, or still calculating how much you have saved with the French diesel prices . . . and auto pilot takes you into the left hand lane.

On a long straight road with loads of opportunity for the car behind to overtake you, expect the cretin to hug your back bumper (_and I do mean *hug*_) until you approach the end of the straight and overtaking becomes dangerous. That's where the stupid bugger will come shooting past you!!

It happens time after time, but isn't a problem if you are anticipating it. Don't bother slowing down so your passenger can wave them past - they will just slow down behind you in total bafflement. We have even come to a complete stop (_just to see what would happen_) and the following car has stopped behind us, and waited!!! This on a dead straight road with no vehicles within a mile coming toward us.

Some of this may sound a bit alarming, but really it isn't. It's just about becoming familiar with their rather "different" driving habits.

It is France after all! :roll:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Whats the problem with Rouen? Apart from it slowing you down a bit I have never found it an issue.

Another tip. Never bother to pull in and let traffic past that you think you might be holding up, especially in France. They will simply just pull up behind you and wait patiently for you to start moving again.  

I am never sure of the reason for this. Its either that they are too busy gassing and are not looking further ahead than the front bumper or they are simply not used to that kind of courtesy. I suspect the former.

I have never though noticed the same amount of aggression and motorists in a hurry as you would get in the UK though so maybe they are just not fussed to be past. This will be different of course in Paris or Marsielle but I would avoid big cities like the plague anyway.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

You a mind reader?? :lol: _(I don't know why they do it either, but it's best ignored or it can wind you up!)_

Autostratus posted a brilliant route through Rouen. I may have it saved somewhere.

We used it the last couple of years, and apart from one very confusing junction we sailed through.

Dave

P.S. *Plumpuck*. If you don't have a satnav but you do have a smart phone, consider CoPilot. I think it's much better than TomTom and the like, and for 30 quid the price comparison is odious!

A friend on here has just run a TomTom side by side with CoPilot to compare the two, and he says CoPilot won hands down . . . all the way back from Spain. :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will be absolutely fine

I don't drive the van but albert will tell you I am a fantastic backseat driver :lol: :lol: 

I tell him every time he makes a possible wrong move

Well driving instructors charge for that, I don't charge a penny  :lol: 

You will be fine

Take your time, do not attempt to cover too much distance on your first trip

You want to experience the country right??

And getting a feel for the country along side driving on the opposite side of the road is important

France is well signed and you are better off skipping the payed toll roads which get you from a to b quickly

And meandering a bit

Becoming familiar with the signs, the speeds, the different areas

The fact that France is vacant every afternoon

Villages are deserted, towns fall into stupor 

It will be just you and the van

Only the tumbleweed is missing :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We were rightened too so on our first visit we went to Roscoff. Its more expensive than Calais but was worth every penny to us not to have to find our way out of Calais which is very big.
Its a 6 hour journey but you can get a cabin. Its a very quiet port and you can easily get to the Ar Kleguer Campsite in Saint Pol de Leon (think thats the right spelling) in a couple of miles.
You can then rest up until the next day and then go out about 2pm, they are all having a siesta, everything is closed up and have a drive around St Pol de Leon until you feel comfortabel (takes about 10 minutes at the most) and you'll wonder why you were so bothered.
Worked well for us.
We came back via Calasi and felt like experienced travellers by then.
France is great for mh's. Take the D roads (a bit like our A roads) which run alongside the toll roads and you get to some lovely little villages and towns without the cost of the tolls.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Something else.
Don't rely too heavily on satnav. Use a road atlas well.
We got taken through the centre of Marseille by satnav when we wanted to go round it. It was a bizarre experience because it took us into the tunnel which runs alongside the port so sometimes we were in a tunnel and other times we were in the open and level with the tops of cruise ships. Scary as well because the height of the tunnel was 3m and our van is 2.9m. The satnav kept cutting out so we didn't know where we were when we came out of the tunnel before going in to the next one.
All was well eventually and we got to Cassis, a lovely small seaside town on the Cote D'Azur, and had a few weeks there.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't get too hung up on the priority to the right thing, you will now only find that pre-dominantly in the smaller villages and will always be signed as you enter the confines of the village, observe speed limits the percentage allowed over display is only 3% not 10 as in UK, as soon as you pass the sign with village name the limit is 50kph unless signed otherwise.
As mentioned be very aware of stop signs they do mean exactly that, ensure you come to a complete stop.
Unless you enjoy such places, stay away from all of the big towns and toll roads.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Having covered a good few thousand km on the continent over the years I would agree that the biggest problem is the possibility of automatically driving on the left. I've done this only a couple of times, but each time it was when joining an empty road again after a break - no existing traffic to remind you. And really, it's no good people saying Always be alert, because you _think_ you are.

I've raised my confidence by taping one of those small fluorescent pink stickers to the right side of my sat nav. Then, if I have a momentary doubt as I pull out on to the road, a quick glance puts my mind at rest.

When I come back to the UK I simply move the sticker to the left of the sat nav - after many months driving on the right I reckon I'm just as likely to get it wrong here!

It's worked for me for several years.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

BARRY!

You may have done it inadvertently but you have opened up again that familiar can of worms and perhaps put newbies off:

"they are too busy gassing"

Really? :?: :!:  :lol:


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi. 
If you are following a friend as a first timer,please have an understanding that if they get through a traffic light and it goes to Red,they will wait for you soonest chance ahead. It is often the cause of jumping a Red light,if this has not been sorted first
Always used it when taking mates to new wharehouses/drops
Have a super time and relax,the thing you need to master,is the "Gallic" shrug... The answer to everything :roll: :roll: 
hulltramper


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Like somebody said; stay out of the cities particularly on your first time. If you do end up in a city don't worry too much though. You will find most French drivers are very tolerant and courteous. If you can go over on the tunnel on Saturday night the next day you will have a truck free day. 

Most days the roads are far quieter than here giving you much more leeway in covering your mistakes.

That wrong side of the road thing is overrated. I prefer driving in rural France.

Enjoy it.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

jlo37 said:


> Right shoulder to the pavement and away you go
> 
> Easier to drive on the wrong side of the road in France than the right side in England
> 
> Ps from NI


Forget everything else except this

jlo 37 is right

kerb to your right and you cant go wrong ,

that and remember they have right of way on roundabouts entering from your right

ENJOY 
:wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"remember they have right of way on roundabouts entering from your right "

Just as we have (theoretically) right of way on roundabouts entering from our left.


----------



## HONDAVFR (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Thank you all for such useful advise, Only problem is were not going until September....and we both want to go now !
Can we please fast forward to summer and leave this cold wet stuff behind.
Oh well we have some great trips to Yorkshire planned and some weekends away closer to home.
Hey Plumpuck when are you going to France ?
We could meet up and all get lost together... :lol:


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Driving in Europe*

Till you get used to it always pull off to the right for petrol ect. Always indicate on roundabouts, and enjoy yourselfs


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to remember the roundabout rule by reminding myself that if I look out of the drivers side window, the traffic with right of way will be coming that way. Naturally that only applies if you have a LHD vehicle in Europe. As somebody said, your passenger either needs to help you or sit back in the passenger seat to give the driver a clear view.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

If you own a motorhome and you don't like France,
Time to sell the motorhome :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think, if I was a newby going abroad, and read all this, i don,t think I would get out of bed. Well intended, but it would scare me stiff. Just go, chill, be sensible, and you will be ok. If you can do it in the UK, France is a doddle


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I would echo all the advice offered by everyone and endorse the ease of driving and relaxed atmosphere.

I even believe that the French have better road obedience in their driving.  

The one thing that I am always worried about is entering a motorway as my vision is limited by the van as we travel down the slip road. My co-pilot gives instructions about approaching traffic as we swing towards being parallel to the motorway. as in the Uk vehicles try to move out to let you on.

I set my nearside (uk ) mirror further out than usual to pick up a view at the earliest opportunity, as good though the co-pilot is, (or so she tells me) I like to make my own judgements.

Regards,


Davy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

remember that autoroute exit cloverleafs have extremely pronounced curves and if you don't slow down sufficiently it can be very disconcerting when the radius keeps increasing 8O

more worryingly when entering at 100+kph oops! pegscrapingly worrying :roll:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I remember the first time we went to France over 30 years ago. Newhaven to Dieppe ferry. Just the two of us, camping gear in boot/backseat. Told myself that all I had to do was follow the traffic. Guess what, I was the FIRST vehicle off  Fortunately I quickly spotted a space where I could pull over and let some vehicles pass and then followed them. No problem after that.

Later that day we had our first experience of a Frenchman when we sat in a field entrance having a bite to eat. Flat countryside, back road with virtually no traffic, no hedges and one tree immediately in front of us. A 2CV pootled by and went about 100 yards (or equiv. metres), slammed his brakes on, reversed back up to us, an elderly man got out. We thought it was the farmer to tell us off for parking there. He then proceeded to pee up the tree on our side of the tree  

DavidL


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Am reading this thread with interest as we, too, have yet to make our first trip abroad.
The driving bit is ok because we've driven in France many times by car, including cities.
The only unknown to us is the routine of planning the next night's stopping point, and whether we need any special ehu or gas arrangements etc etc. We don't know how french sites and their rules differ from the uk, or where is 'safe' and where isn't.

Like all the good advice so far in the thread, I guess its going to be so easy once there, that we wonder why we felt concerned.

Shadowing someone else for the first trip would sound a good plan to us too.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Don't forget you will need one of these
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pennine-pennine-Continental-Hook-Adaptor/dp/B002ATLK4Y

and unless you have a refillable gas system enough gas to last your visit.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> ..... the routine of planning the next night's stopping point, and whether we need any special ehu or gas arrangements etc etc. We don't know how french sites and their rules differ from the uk, or where is 'safe' and where isn't.


My advice - "Don't plan". Have an idea of where you may want to go but after that just go with the flow. Unless you are planning to go in August there will be room virtually everywhere.

French sites pretty much like English ones but generally cheaper. Aires provide a vast network of places to stop for little or no cost. Safety - the golden rule "If it doesn't feel safe then move on" but you won't get that feeling very often

JohnW


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Like Grath, methinks that we are filling your head with information overload. It's all a doddle really.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"and unless you have a refillable gas system enough gas to last your visit."

=================================================

OR

get a uk. adapter to fit a French bottle  

tony


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for that, we wouldn't have thought of the adapter ( until later no doubt ! ).

So what would you say are the 10 top things to take with you ?



Sites handbook ( which is best ?)
Sat nav.

Triangle ?
Bulbs ?
Breathalizers ?

EHU adapter ?

more.....


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

> So what would you say are the 10 top things to take with you ?


For places to stop:
All the aires
Camperstops
ACSI (for camp sites)
The above can be bought at Vicarious books.

Your van will be fitted with a bulkhead mounted regulator so you will only need a "pigtail" high pressure hose for French bottles Propane and butane are the same unless you go for some of the smaller bottles or some obscure ones that have a push on type adapter like the Spanish / Portuguese type.
French plug to Shuko adaptor, readily available from camping suppliers.
Only worry about reverse polarity if your van doesn't have a continental style RCD i.e. isolates both live and neutral.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I drove for the first time on the continent when I was 22. Just fell straight into it, no problems.

I have encouraged my Daughters and son-in-law to do the same by insuring them on our minibus. They also found it no problem. Our Youngest Daughter lived in the middle east when she was 20 and got a car straight away. No Problems.

As you are older, more experienced, should even easier. Just go and stop worrying.

Tips

*Drive on the right
*Take your time, ignore the foreigner on your tail (that is how they very often drive - even the oldies)
*Drive on the right
*Easiest trip would be Eurotunnel and follow the vehicles in-front
*Drive on the right
*Remember to drive on the left when you come back - Oddly where I get confused some days.

Trev

PS: One of our Daughters has just got off the Tunnel 30 mins ago into France on her Maiden voyage (without us in the vehicle).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

John and Christine

Can I suggest that you start a new thread for your topic, *"What to take?"*.

It's quite important, and would be a good addition to the Members Guides.

It would be very useful to those like yourself who are unsure what to take. It could save you a lot of cash as well, by preventing you buying loads of stuff you don't need.

For example . . . to disagree with Eurajohn (_nicely of course_ :wink: ) you won't need an extra pigtail. One of these is so much easier as it fits a standard 21.8LH thread found on many French gas bottles, then you simply screw in your existing POL pigtail that you use for propane bottles in the UK.

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Propane_Pol_to_Butane_Adaptor.html

I don't know if Intermarche are still selling their bottle for a nominal rental of one Euro (_plus the cost of the gas_) but that's the cheapest and easiest way to get an easily exchangeable bottle for use in France.

Dave

P.S. Don't be confused by the "Propane POL to Butane" reference. Dumpy Calor butane bottles use the same thread as many Continental propane bottles - 21.8LH.

Loads more info here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-81913-gas-fittings-in-the-uk-and-europe-updated-version.html


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dave, no offence taken, wasn't aware of the adapter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *JohnandChristine wrote: *Thanks for that, we wouldn't have thought of the adapter ( until later no doubt ! ).
> 
> So what would you say are the 10 top things to take with you ?
> 
> ...


You dont need breathlyser and I dont think blubs are a legal requirement but useful anyway. Hi Viz jackets and triangle is required though.

My list would be

All the Aires book (athough I hardly use it now, Mrs D likes it)

www.campingcar-infos.com POI in sat nav and offline version on laptop and also POI in Autoroute. Thats all you need for Europe to be honest, not just France.

Laptop and wifi antenna and access to FON (BT Openzone passwords)

2 pin EHU adaptor is useful but rarely used these days.

General EU road atlas is useful as is a French map but thats the only one I have. Tend to use Autoroute on the laptop for planning and just ping in the route in the sat nav the night before the journey.

Cant think of anything else but I will go against what many say and suggest you plan a lot before you set off. This is great fun in the winter months or when you are bored. Ok so you can arrive at Calais and just set off and see where you go. Fine but for me I will plan an entire trip. I spend hours on CC Infos looking at wild spots and aires and usually save about 2 or 3 likely spots for the areas we are visiting (all translated into English in Google Chrome). I can then refer to them offline when we are away.

Mrs D also gets stuck into researching areas and places of Interest. The France this way website is a good resource. If your interested in say Sarlat then just google sarlat france this way. We may save this info as PDF files for later reference as well. My job mainly is finding the stop overs and I am always well armed with the best places to stay. It may sound over the top but we hardly ever end up somewhere grotty and it makes life on the road so much easier. Plans will change as will routes, they always do but plan ahead is my suggestion.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

None intended of course John. :wink: 

That's where discussion is so useful. I've learned no end of things from browsing on here.

Sharing ideas among lots of members means we can all benefit from the combined knowledge of the whole group.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I must thank Zeb for the initial 'heads up' for the adapter info, it is currently fitted on my green French bottle, it has been re-filled at 'home' by my local filling station  

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We found rural France to be a delight, quiet roads and lovely scenery.

Ignore the motorways and see the country.

We found the French to be generally very helpful and pleasant, and their road manners not bad at all.

Most countries are tolerant of visiting drivers, especially if you are in a foreign car.

I turned right out of San Francisco airport onto a dual carriageway and selected the far lane, not the nearer one, straight into the path of a motorcycle cop. He was great and we both had a laugh about it. He stopped the traffic to allow us back into the right lane. We found the same all over the USA.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

" 2 pin EHU adaptor is useful but rarely used these days."




Get one, it's surprising how many still use the two pin system :wink: 

tony


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hiya

My list of things to take that will keep me legal in most of the countries I'm likely to visit:
The list includes: 

Passports 

Driving licence 

Vehicle registration documents 

Vehicle insurance documents 

MOT certificate (if the vehicle requires one) 

Headlamp converters/beam benders 

Fluorescent jackets . (with a CE 471 mark) 

Spare bulb set 

Two warning triangles (with a CE mark) 

GB sticker (needed if your number plate does not have the correct badge ie 'GB' surrounded by small gold stars.See notes above) 

First aid kit- to DIN 13 164 (this one could cause an argument but makes sense anyway)

Diagonally striped square rear marker board if carrying bikes on the back. 

Spare prescription glasses for the driver(s)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't you forgotten something Cronkle?

Nowhere on your list can I find Cronkletta!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


P.S. Without her you may well be legal, but what she does to you on your return won't be!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

> Haven't you forgotten something Cronkle?
> 
> Nowhere on your list can I find Cronkletta!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


The list was, of course, written under direct supervision. Also, as you well know, I am not allowed out of the house unescorted without a full risk assessment being carried out. The list of thingys to be taken is part of that risk assessment whether I am accompanied or not. 8O


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

*Checklists*

Here are a couple of checklists from members on here, you need to make your own bespoke one. eg My own is on an excel doc and different to these again as I have a scooter and also like boating and fishing.

PS Sorry , the other checklists wouldn't go on for some reason , but one shows all of the legal requirements and documents required , easy info to obtain online but good to include on your checklist.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

[quote

The one thing that I am always worried about is entering a motorway as my vision is limited by the van as we travel down the slip road. My co-pilot gives instructions about approaching traffic as we swing towards being parallel to the motorway. as in the Uk vehicles try to move out to let you on.

I set my nearside (uk ) mirror further out than usual to pick up a view at the earliest opportunity, as good though the co-pilot is, (or so she tells me) I like to make my own judgements.

Davy[/quote]

PLUMPUCK

Following on from the problem cited in that quote.

Your OP said 'I' but I do not know whether you will have a passenger or not.

However, the following advice is for all drivers, with or without passenger, and even in UK.

Having driven(solo) vans with standard mirrors and trucks with the multiple mirror combinations now required, one of the first things I did to my MH was to fit parabolic mirrors - proper full-sized ones, not these silly 'stick on the bottom of the existing mirror' ones which are useless at the distance from driver's seat to opposite mirror.

On the Continent they are invaluable to see traffic from the slip lane. Additionally the parabolic effect is both horizontal and vertical, so even the driver's side mirror gives a better downward view to check for a close low-profile car which would be in a 'blind-spot' for a normal mirror.

All the above applies to the UK also.

I bet that once you have them you will never drive another MH without them.

Remember, all the good advice about where to find parking etc. assumes you can arrive safely.

Geoff


----------

